

How to sell your website fast, with no fees and at a high multiple - ssteinb
http://www.equitywebsites.com/

======
smpetrey
So, this would be the equivalent of putting the business office up as
collateral for a business loan?

~~~
ssteinb
More or less. I like to describe it as a 100% seller-financing deal, with the
business itself as collateral, so you get the business back if you aren't paid
what we agreed in the given amount of time.

